# Old steam logging train slideshow.



## no longer collecting (Aug 16, 2009)

Don't know where to put this one.... .....Enjoy....
The text is in French but the pictures are great memories.
"Click" on the picture to start....

Alain,
[URL=http://s150.photobucket.com/albums/s101/caporal30/STEAM%20LOGGING%20TRAIN/?action=view&current=6cd2f007.pbw]

[/URL]


----------

